# Need help on final decision



## serenityseeker6 (Jan 31, 2015)

Found a dealer I want to work with. Think I have it narrowed down to 2. Both Kioti.

DK45SE gear, with FEL,new on lot, 25.9K tier 3 

NX 5010 gear, new, with FEL 29.5 K Tier 4

I have 80 mostly forested acres in SC, clay soil, half mile dirt/clay/gravel road, rolling terrain. Lots of road maintenance,brush and trial clearing to be done, food plots, dirt/rocks to be delivered and moved for landscaping. Will have site work around the house that needs to be done. Have a long list of projects ahead. House being built now.

What do you think the best choice is and why? You thoughts on the prices? Met the general manager and had a long talk about service philosophy. I am a skeptical SOB but between meeting him and internet research I feel comfortable buying here. That being said I am a newbie of sorts, haven't had my but in a tractor seat in 25 years.

I will be looking to get a rotary cutter mostly for brush and trail clearing, land grader (think bionic blade type) and eventually a backhoe.

any help/input appreciated.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Kioti, so I can't give you a recommendation on that end, but what I would recommend is to look for reviews of of those models online and see if people are having issues with anything. I do know of a local farmer that bought a new Tier 4 diesel skid steer from New Holland and ended up making the dealer buy it back because the engine was giving him so much trouble. He found out after buying it that it was a known issue. Tier 4 engines have the exhaust particulate filter and reburn system, so there are more potential failure points. That said, many companies have built excellent Tier 4 engines with no issues, so don't discount them entirely. For me personally, I like my tractors to be simple so there's that much less to go wrong with them. My newest tractor on the farm is a 1976 model, and it has given me very few problems over the years. My Bobcat Toolcat, on the other hand, is a 2008 and is falling apart around me.

If you get the opportunity, test drive both tractors and see how they feel. You are going to be spending a lot of seat time on this thing, so it needs to be comfortable and user friendly. You may find yourself gravitating to one or the other unit by the end. After driving both units, think to yourself, "Which one would I grab right now to do X job?" Might make the decision easier.


----------



## serenityseeker6 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the reply CB.
I have spent WAY more hours than I care to admit searching forums for reviews. Kioti folks seem pleased.

I felt like for my needs 45-50 hp would suit my needs, and narrowed down to Kubota, Mahindra, then Kioti when I found out more about them. The above noted dealer is a positive in my decision and he is giving me a list of customers to talk to. No Mahindra dealer very close so not sure how committed I am to it.

Sitting on the Kioti models was so much more comfortable for a big guy like me than the Kubota, very bid difference. I plan on going back to drive both models before final decision.

Just trying to decide if I benefit from the extra hp and weight enough to spring for the 50 hp and live with the tier4 or just get the 45 hp..

thanks so much for the input


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kioti good tractor plus your comfortable I would go w/my gut feelings.
Dealership have good ratings?


----------



## serenityseeker6 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cant really find much on any of the dealers around here. Thats why I asked for customers to call. Don't really know how else to get a feel. I am a skeptical SOB and spent about a half hour talking to this guy, actually none of involving price negotiation. 

I walked away with a goos feeling. He is old school guy about service and the value of word of mouth. Will see what some of his customers say.

He does send a mechanic to your place to do basic things if possible. If tractor needs in shop service picks it up and delivers back at no charge.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like you have a good dealer there.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

No idea which is the better choose. I have not seen an NX model yet, so I know little about them.
I am familiar with the DK models. They are a nice machine.
I've owned a Kioti DK 35 for 14 years now and its been an excellent tractor.


----------



## serenityseeker6 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies and keep em coming guys. Appreciate you sharing you experience and opinions


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If I were you I would get the mechanics input on the tier 3 vs tier 4 engines. The tier 4 have just come into production and they may still be in the process of sorting out. 
It took 15 years for the toilet manufacturers to develop a toilet that would flush reliably with 1.6 gallons of water as the federal government had mandated.


----------



## serenityseeker6 (Jan 31, 2015)

skunkhome said:


> If I were you I would get the mechanics input on the tier 3 vs tier 4 engines. The tier 4 have just come into production and they may still be in the process of sorting out.
> It took 15 years for the toilet manufacturers to develop a toilet that would flush reliably with 1.6 gallons of water as the federal government had mandated.


Very good point. I had a great Dodge Ram diesel pre-smog control overkill. Wish I had kept it.


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

I have worked at a Kioti dealership over 6 years now, The "SE" series is an excellent model in my opinion. We have had very few problems with them and all that we have had were what I would call operator error. I am not knocking the NX, they are new and as someone else said New is not always better, they have a lot of electronics on them and for me I don't care for that, also I think if you compare them side by side and look at, for example, the drawbar setup, in my opinion the SE is better built. The SE should have a KL 401 loader and we have had no problem with these loaders at all, they were used on all the SEs except the DK35, I would recommend that you have the replaceable wear edge installed on the bucket, cheap insurance to prevent springing the bucket.


----------

